# The Royals



## GregT (Mar 11, 2010)

TUGgers,

The Royals have great ratings in the TUG database -- I'm looking for various Caribbean alternatives, and I thought I would ask how these properties compare to various Marriott's that I've visited (MOC, Ko Olina, Frenchman's Cove).  

Are they similar/different/comparable?  Please advise, the ratings are very intriguing...

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## JanT (Mar 11, 2010)

GregT,

I have stayed at the Royal Sands (just got back), have stayed at many  Marriotts (timeshares and hotels), and from my point of view Marriott wins hands down without a doubt.  I am intrigued by the high marks and ravings about the Royal Resorts - no offense meant to anyone who owns there, but I think the Royals are a bit romantisized by the owners (especially the Sands).   It is someplace they love to go back to year-after-year-after-year and they are comfortable there.  They know people when they go there, have friends who go at the same time and so their social circle is built in a bit, and they love the familiarity of the place.  It's a nice place but to us it could have been any resort in Florida in terms of decor - virtually no hint of Mexican culture except for some furniture pieces in the lobby area.  The units are average I would say.  I have stayed in Residence Inns that are every bit as nice or nicer.   

Yes, the Royals are pretty self contained, but the restaurants are average in terms of the food, I personally didn't find the staff to be overly friendly as is raved about so often in the reviews, and the hotel zone is definitely Americanized.  There were lots of positives about it such as the Royal Market which was tremendously convenient and the prices weren't bad at all.  The beach is beautiful as well.  The pool area was very nice but you have the usual round of people who get up at 6:00 a.m., stake out their territory at the pool, then promptly leave only to return several hours later.  Typical resort behavior, I guess.  There were alot of activities if you are interested in those kinds of things but some of them are LOUD to the point of rudeness.  Think a blaring microphone while a fashion show is paraded near the pool and another day some activity was taking place around 1:00 and was so loud that had I been a parent and was trying to coerce my child into taking an afternoon nap it would have been impossible.  Even inside the unit with the doors shut we could hear them more than clearly and we are both a bit hard of hearing.

Overall, the Sands is a nice place.  It just isn't what we are looking for in terms of vacation.  I'm glad we went because we had a great time.  Vacation is what you make it and there was certainly nothing at the Sands that kept us from having a good time.  As I said, it's just not for us which is probably causing many people to say, "Yeah!  One less person to compete for the pleasure of going to the Royals."

Royals vs Marriott???  Marriott absolutely, positively, every single time!


----------



## maja651 (Mar 11, 2010)

I have stayed at a some Marriott timeshares, a Westin, and a Sheraton.  My summary of the differences would be the following:

1. The Royals in Cancun are pretty basic in the actual units (with the Haciendas in Playa being the exception).  You can check them out on royalresorts.com.  Marriotts and Westin have nicer furniture, beds, etc.  However, the Royals units are VERY CLEAN and serve the purpose.  
2.  Royals do not have a washer or dryer in the unit.  However, they do have access to laundry areas, and many times, you can leave you laundry and when you return, the attendant will have it nicely folded for you. 
3.  Royals have DAILY cleaning of the units :whoopie: (except Sundays and Mexican holidays).  Marriott and Westin do not.  
4.  Service is better at the Royals than any other place we have ever traded into.  The staff is amazing!  I believe it is the staff who make the Royals 5* and give the Royals the high rating they get on TUG.   
5.  Except for The Royal Cancun and one building at the Royal Mayan, all units at the Royals have some type of ocean view. This is VERY NICE, especially for traders.  
6.  Royals include many freebies that Marriott and Westin charge for.  Snorkel equipment, bicycle rentals, boggie boards, bingo (with prizes for the winners), blackjack, Texas Holdem, etc.  The activities staff is very good at the Royals.

I cannot think of anything else right now, but if you have specific questions, feel free to ask!

Michelle


----------



## pjrose (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree that the furnishings are basic, as are the bathrooms and kitchens.  I've stayed at various Marriotts, a Westin, a Diamond, and some others for which I don't know the affiliation.  There was certainly more upholstery, carpeting, and window treatments.  Some of the kitchens had higher-end countertops and appliances, and the units typically had fancier bathrooms.  

On the other hand, in most of the others (not the Westin Kierland) there were various cooties under and behind the furniture, and only weekly cleaning.  None of them was what I'd call a "destination resort" - they were good places to stay while touring the area, but I wouldn't stay there for an entire week without leaving the resort.  They were more of a "home base".  Some had no restaurant at all, and just a basic check-in/out and sales desk.  In all cases, noise from upstairs or next-door neighbors was evident.  The Royals are so solid that this is nearly non-existent (though it's unfortunate that some of the activity noise was a problem for Jan T)

As noted, the Royals are clean, clean, clean, and scrubbed daily.  The lack of carpeting (except for some area rugs) means the floors can be thoroughly cleaned, and the upholstery can be zipped off and replaced (as it was once for us when there was a stain on the couch).  

The carpeting, heavier upholstery, etc of the others where we've stayed just don't seem to fit the idea of a beach resort, where I wear bathing suits and shorts and track in sand.  

Each Royal Resort is a bit upgraded from the previous ones, so by the time you get to the newest in Playa del Carmen, you have higher end appliances and countertops, and a jacuzzi on every terrace.  

I think Jan T got it just right in describing how the owners go back each year and get to know people.  I like that, and I like that there is no "learning curve" - I know what's where, know exactly where we'll be staying, where and when we want to go somewhere.....  I can see that that would not appeal to everyone, and I do think that we should explore more of the world, but we're just so darn comfortable there!  

As to the staff, many of the people at the Tris have been there forever, which adds to the familiar family feeling, but I don't think that applies as much at the Sands or Haciendas.  

I also like that security does a good job of policing rowdies or noisy drunks.  I think we have encountered maybe three or four examples in all our years, and in each case security promptly escorted them back to their villas.  That makes it a much nicer place for families.  

So, as a 20+ veteran of the Royals, I agree with both posters - the Royals are more basic in terms of the actual units, but the cleanliness is superb, we find the staff great, and I really like the "feel" and the fact that they are self-contained so I can just veg out without going anywhere.


----------



## KarenLK (Mar 11, 2010)

This has me thinking....we at the Royals go to the same unit the same week year after year. I am guessing that the Marriott owners are not fixed weeks and fixed units...correct me if I am wrong.

That feeling of home may be based on the fact that we see the same people at the same time every year. Our next door neighbors will probably be the same. And the same maid.


----------



## CancunDreamer (Mar 12, 2010)

*Royals*

I think the key is to find what works best for you.  

For the record, I am a Royal Resort owner.  I think the Marriot Properties are very nice.  No argument.   

My 10 cents and similar to other posts...
1). There seems to be a real connection between the owners of the Royals and their timeshare.  We like to know the specific week....we connect with many people year after year.  
2).  We acknowledge its not the Ritz, but dollar for dollar, the large square footage, layout and balcony feel like a good value.  

3).  We also look to the first resort which has stood the test of time. (30+ years) and still looks great.  All of the Royals stood up to the massive Hurricane Wilma.  It was about the only resort open within a few weeks of the Hurricane.  They really are built to last.

4).  Great family environment.  My kids have always loved it.  I never planned owning a timeshare.  We used to pay a lot of money to stay in a hotel room with the kids....it was tight with only one bathroom and needed more room.  So the Royals offer a great family layout and environment for the money.  

But it truly does not matter what I think. You have to focus on what is important to you.  I would spend some time in both and go from there...




So, bottom line.  Figure out what works best for you.


----------



## JBRES1 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Royal Resorts*

I have been to many Marriott timeshares over the past 12 years as an owner.  I have only been to the Royal Islander and Caribbean, so I don't know them all.  I am of the thinking that the Royals are about the cleanest resorts I have ever stayed in.  The rooms are not up to the Marriott standards,(dated ) but the grounds are so very nice.  When you are in Cancun, how much time do you even spend in the rooms.  I can't say enough good things about the staff at the Royals.  They couldn't have been more helpful if they tried.  
If you are looking for a nice room, the Marriott is just great.  If you are looking for a beautiful place to spend time, the Royals are it.  The only way the royals could be nicer is if they were Marriotts in Cancun.

P.s.  Going to the Royal Mayan in July 2010.

Jim Breslin


----------



## Former Cruiser (Mar 12, 2010)

We bought Marriott Oceanwatch (Platinum) in the fall of 2008.  The 2009 season was already sold out, In June of 2009 we made our reservation for 2010 and promptly traded for Frenchman's Cove for May 2010 (trade took less than 48 hrs).  

We stayed at the Royal Sands in December using our AC from the trade.  The Royal Sands was our first ever timeshare stay.  We had a wonderful, clean, 2 bedroom unit with an excellent view.  The staff was outstanding!  The grounds were beautiful.  However, I'll agree that the restaurant was average.  I wouldn't hesitate to use an AC to go there again.

We're looking forward to our first Marriott stay!


----------



## ada903 (Mar 12, 2010)

Not all the Royals are old - the Royal Haciendas has top of the line appliances, modern tiled bathrooms, etc.  We have stayed at Marriotts and Westins and I find the Haciendas up to the same standards and more, especially given that the Royals are the cleanest resorts we have ever stayed at.  

As for the older Royals in the Cancun hotel zone, I admit the furniture and kitchens are in need of updating, but the size and comfort of the balconies, the views, and the super-cleaning they do make up for the older decor.  The most annoying feature is the small outdated TVs, they should put in larger flat screen TVs, as well as wifi in the rooms.


----------



## sdbrier (Mar 12, 2010)

*To each his own*

I agree with people saying it is what you are used to having, but for the price I have paid for my units and the outstanding service you receive while there, a nice room instead of a plush room doesn't matter. We return every year and our favorite batenders and waiters call us by name and remember us every year. The attention to service over ammenities is very important to me . I personally don't fly 2000 miles to sit inside my room and think, gosh this could be so much more appointed with furnishings. I have traded into many resorts and also own in Florida, but am never treated as well as at the Royals. Having said that I have not stayed at a Marriot, but plan to on our next trip to Hawaii. I know I will because any trade I have ever asked when trading my Royal units has never missed. Nine years of reqests and travels is a pretty good track record. So as an owner I base my ratings on so much more than the decor. I would suggest that you trade into The Haciendas if you want the most up to date and nicest resort.


----------



## johnsontrio (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I'm going to chime in here as well.

The first timeshare we purchased was Spicebush in Hilton Head when it was still Marriott affiliated.  I bought it in lieu of a developer purchase I strongly considered.  It served its purpose for many years, allowing us to trade in to many different Marriott properties.  They were no doubt vacations we enjoyed, but we never have found a Marriott resort we are dying to go back to every year.

After 9-11, when bookings were so soft for Mexico and elsewhere, a Tugger posted that the Royals were having a promotion for friends and family to book at a super discounted price.  We took advantage of that and booked New Year's week 2001 at the Royal Sands.  Since that visit we have returned to one of the Royals at least once and year and some years twice by trading in.  We have also made several 2 week trips.  My cousin loved it so much that she asked us to buy a unit to schedule a family trip with her yearly.  That motivated us to buy the unit at the Royal Haciendas.

What we love about the Royals is:
-same unit every year  (our next door neighbors in Mexico live 30 miles from here and have a son same age as DD, they keep up regularly during the year)
-not having to clean or do laundry while on vacation (as other posters have said, the gal in the laundry room is more than happy to help you out with your laundry)
-yoga classes and other activities daily free of charge
-being able to eat out at the resort without needing to mortgage your home (the Marriotts I have been to either have no restaurants or the ones that do are usually in hotels assoc. with the property and it costs an arm and a leg)
-seeing the same staff year after year and having any maintenance issues resolved within 20 minutes
-my husband loves the staff in the dive shop

To each his own but I hate having to end my day at the pool and then spend my evening being the tourguide/campdirector while we leave the resort and drive to find a restaurant to have dinner.  I much prefer enjoying happy hour, seeing the sun go down while we are still at the pool, grabbing a quick shower and going to dinner at the resort.

And for those of you who need all the luxury in the unit, check out Haciendas.  They are very close to the Hyatts and Marriotts I have seen.


----------



## JanT (Mar 12, 2010)

It is interesting to read the follow up comments.  Many owners who do love their unit, week, familiarity, etc.  I completely get that.  And I did forget to mention a couple of the very good things about the Sands, #1 being that fabulous ocean view from our unit (which is not always the case with Marriotts, Hyatts, etc.) and #2 being the fantastic, large balcony where you can sit and eat, just watch the waves, etc.  You don't normally get that and it was incredibly nice.  The resort is very contained and you wouldn't have to leave if you didn't want to which was also very nice.  We're not the "get out and about, run around kind of people" so having things right there if we wanted it was nice.

I think much of what bothered me was the lack of Mexican influence.  As I said, we could have been at any resort in Florida (which isn't a bad thing either).  The bottom line is the OP asked if the Royals matched up to the Marriotts.  The answer is yes and no - it depends on who you ask and what the OP is looking for. 

I do not need plush interior surroundings to make my vacation (and non-plush interior surroundings do not ruin my vacation) but I do spend time in the room and notice the small things like no dual vanity and 19' color televisions that have problems with the volume.  No deal breakers but minor inconveniences that are not made up for by having the toilet paper made into nice little shapes at it's ends and do effect how I rate a resort.  

Don't get me wrong, the Sands was nice but if someone is looking for the opulence of a Marriott (decor, furnishings, etc.) they are probably going to find it lacking at the Royals.  BUT, having said that I think they will not be disappointed visiting one of the Royals because the many good things outweigh what is lacking in opulence.  But, are they deserving of the high praise, gushing, and consistently 10 ratings.....not in my opinion.  A solid 8.5 - 9.0 without a doubt though.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 12, 2010)

JanT said:


> I think much of what bothered me was the lack of Mexican influence.  As I said, we could have been at any resort in Florida (which isn't a bad thing either).



Is the more American feel the Royals, or Cancun in general?  I've stayed at two other places (just hotels) in Cancun, and they were about the same - full of Americans, everything in English.....
Cancun may not be a destination for people who want to explore other countries and really get the flavor of those countries....


----------



## KarenLK (Mar 12, 2010)

pj...I spend 6 weeks in Puerto Vallarta and then 3 in Cancun. Like night and day.

When I am in PV I know I am in Mexico. Not so in Cancun. 

Trade offs include 

==great beach vs crappy beach

==major mall and supermarket across the street vs bus ride into town

==in town vs sterile hotel zone [same can be said of Nuevo Vallarta] 

In PV I feel as if I belong there...I have a beauty shop where they know me, and prices are Mexican, not US prices.


----------



## JanT (Mar 12, 2010)

The hotel zone area of Cancun is very Americanized and I think Cancun in general is as well.  But, it is a tourist destination pretty much with nothing sustaining Cancun except for that.  So, they're looking to make people feel comfortable with the area, i.e., Applebees, Hard Rock, Planet Hollywood, McDonalds (with the drive through being called "Auto Mac" which we found too funny), etc. are there in full force.  Our tour guide for our ruins tour said he thought it would be the end of Cancun for him if Taco Bell shows up.


----------



## JanT (Mar 12, 2010)

PJ is correct.  Night and day difference between the two.  Same with Cabo.  When we are there we are immersed in Mexican culture which is what we love and where we will probably head to sometime in the future.


----------



## Aussie girl (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Greg,

I have stayed at Marriott Desert Spings, Marriott Newport Coast x2, Marriott Oceanwatch, Marriott Grande Ocean, Four Seasons Aviara, Four Seasons Troon North x2, Westin Kaanapali and recently Harbourside at Atlantis and will be staying at Marriott Ocean pointe and Ko olina this year. All beautiful resorts with Four Seasons Troon being our favorite so far. 

I have stayed at the Royal Sands twice and loved it.  After all the hype of the Royals and high ratings I have to say we were a little disappointed when we walked into our two bedroom, especially with the size of the bathroom and small tub etc. Well that lasted about a minute. The size of the balcony and the view we had made up for anything we felt the units were lacking. They are clean and beautiful, just not fancy, but perfect for a beach holiday.

I can see why the owners love this place, the staff really are amazing, it is the cleanest place we have ever stayed and we would love to go back.


----------



## sdbrier (Mar 12, 2010)

That is partly why we enjoy Playa and The Haciendas. Much more of a Mexican feel and better units. ( More Oppulent)


----------



## JanT (Mar 12, 2010)

sdbrier,

Playa is one of the next places we want to visit.  It is nice to know it is more immersed in Mexican culture!


----------



## sdbrier (Mar 12, 2010)

JanT said:


> sdbrier,
> 
> Playa is one of the next places we want to visit.  It is nice to know it is more immersed in Mexican culture!



The main drag in Playa (5th ave), has a very wide array of shops and food. Many good restaurants, Mexican owned as well as other ethnic fare. All good and very interesting. The Royal Resort down ther has a much more Mexican look and feel. Not so crowded feeling. I hate that total concrete feel of the Sands in Cancun. The Haciendas is very open, lush and green with a more relaxing look and feel in my opinion. The reduced height of only four floors helps as well I believe, only 3 floors on beach fronts.


----------



## Ellis2ca (Mar 12, 2010)

*About the Royals*

And... may I add a small detail about the Royals that everybody has left out: 

My investment in the Royal Resorts has been a GREAT INVESTMENT for me.... It has returned MONEY, and PLEASURE, and GOOD TIMES for me and my family for more than 30 years, and it continues.

That is in contrast to everything else in the timeshare industry.  I recently read somebody saying how terrible timeshares are as an investment, you can't even GIVE them away... and then you are stuck with paying those awful maintainance fees...  Well that is HIS opinion, because I think it has been A GREAT investment.

I used to think my maintainance fees were HIGH, until I noticed that I NEVER HAVE ANY COMPLAINT about how my property looks and feels... and neither did anybody else.  

And then I also noticed that my maintainance fees are LOWER at the Royal Resorts than they are at MARRIOTTS and DISNEY and other top of the totem-pole timeshares... 

So I have no complaints about anything.  And every time I go to Can Cun I love it, and I love my Villas, and I love the Royals.  The Royal Resorts are like good wine: they get better and better with time.   

After 30 years at Vacation Clubs I renewed for another 30 years, and it cost me $13,000 out of pocket to renew three weeks, Christmas and New Year... unbelievable.  And you go to Vacation Clubs and it is sparkling, how beautiful they re-did the swimming pools and gardens.

So... to anybody reading this... if you don't know the Royal Resorts, perhaps you can't understand why we who know them love them so much.  It is not a question of comparing the Royals with Marriotts or with Disney.  If you go to Can Cun, there are no Marriotts or Disney... and the Royals are the best there is in this area. 

And that's why we love them. 

- Ellis


----------



## GregT (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow!!

Thanks to all -- this is a terrific thread and exceeded my hopes on feedback.  I love the passion of the owners and regular visitors, and all the candid feedback on the pro's and con's.

It sounds like I definitely need to add the Royals to "the list" and will remember your comments during the trip.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## jasm (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm a Royal Sands owner (wk 51 & 52)and I had stayed at Marriotts prior to owning here. Some of my reasons for preferring the Sands are:

Not worrying about availability for those peak weeks - no panic to have to reserve a year or two or more, in advance.

Lots of opportunities to rent extra suites for friends and family from other owners at a reasonable price.

Always knowing the location of our villa, and that we will always have beautiful views of the pools and ocean...it would be beyond disappointing to find I don't have a view of the beach and ocean, and really frustrating to have to worry about it.

The huge balcony, where I can have my early morning coffee, a change of scene from the pool/beach and still see the ocean, have a choice of sun or shade, and gather with our entire family of 5 with room to spare.

The view at night of the beautifully lit pools and landscaping.

The immaculate cleanliness everywhere! Once-weekly vacuumed wall-to-wall carpeting will never be or feel as clean as the daily-cleaned travertine floors in my villa.

Daily housekeeping service....It's my (mom's) vacation too!  I love coming back from the beach to a spotless villa, beds made, towels changed.....

Dropping off my laundry, and with a tip for each load, returning to pick up perfectly folded after a day at the pool/beach.

Servers who bring food and beverages right to my beach or pool chair, restaurant delivery to the room.

Arriving after a very long day of travel to find my pre-ordered groceries delivered, including cold beverages in the fridge, and my off-resort restaurant reservations for the week confirmed by the restaurant reservations office.

The friendly, accommodating staff who remember me every year.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 13, 2010)

jasm said:


> . . .
> Servers who bring food and beverages right to my beach or pool chair, restaurant delivery to the room.



At no extra charge other than a tip.



jasm said:


> . . . Arriving after a very long day of travel to find my pre-ordered groceries delivered, including cold beverages in the fridge. . .



At no extra charge.


----------



## gailo (Mar 13, 2010)

We are going to our first Royals visit next month (Sands) - have owned 4 Marriotts and been to most so will leave my own feedback later. Questions- My husband wants to go to Chichen Itza - planning a Wed. Day trip - thinking of Entertainment website- is there any advantage to wait till we are there or should I book ahead.  Second, JASM, please tell me your favorite book ahead restaurants ,  sample book ahead grocery items,  and how I would go about doing that.  Other than the tip of Tuesday trip to the Haciendas we plan on doing a lot of relaxing at the resort. Sorry I am a planner.


----------



## M&M (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is the link to the Royal Resorts Kitchen Stuffer page. You can order whatever you'd like. Their prices should be the same as if you bought them while at the resort (and there's no delivery fee). They should then have your order in your villa when you arrive. We love using this service so that we have some cold drinks and snacks awaiting us when we get there.

As far as booking your tour to Chichen Itza ahead of time , I wouldn't hesistate (just be sure that you know what the cancellation policy is).

We never book restaurants in advance of our trip, but when you arrive you might want to book a reservation at El Conquistador (at Royal Mayan). We also like Hacienda Sisal and La Habichuela.

Enjoy your vacation!
http://www.royalresorts.com/app/cybermall/kitchen_stuffers.aspx


----------



## JanT (Mar 13, 2010)

It's so sweet to read the almost defensive tone of Royals owners.  I am happy for them that they are happy with their resorts.  In the end THAT is what matters - the owners need to be happy and from what I have seen and read, they are.  It works for them and that is fantastic!  

In all fairness to Marriotts though (at least the ones I have been to) they have offered poolside delivery of drinks and food for no extra charge.  

Bottom line is your happy with your resort and I'm happy with mine.  That's what it's all about!


----------



## M&M (Mar 13, 2010)

JanT said:


> It's so sweet to read the almost defensive tone of Royals owners.  I am happy for them that they are happy with their resorts.  In the end THAT is what matters - the owners need to be happy and from what I have seen and read, they are.  It works for them and that is fantastic!
> 
> *In all fairness to Marriotts though (at least the ones I have been to) they have offered poolside delivery of drinks and food for no extra charge*.
> 
> Bottom line is your happy with your resort and I'm happy with mine.  That's what it's all about!



Not to sound too defensive, but maybe you misunderstood my post (or were referring to someone else's). Of course the Royals have poolside service, but my post was in reference to the question of groceries. You can order groceries on line and they will deliver and put them in your villa prior to you arriving. That way when you check in, you'll have whatever it is that you ordered waiting for you.


----------



## gailo (Mar 13, 2010)

If anyone is at the Royal Sands the week of April 24 -30 and wants to book a private tour to Chichen Itza let me know - we can book together to get a better price.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Mar 13, 2010)

Im NOT a Royals owner but I have ben back to the Sands, Caribbean and Islander about 20x in the past 17 yrs I have been married, There is no better place on this planet for my family and I. we will go no other place in Cancun if we dont have to, I have stayed in about 7 other places in cancun from 1 day to a week. The service, food and resorts just dont match up against the Royals in my opinion. I was going to be staying at the Westin lagunimar in Aug so we walked down from the sands to check it out and from the look on my wifes face I knew right away what she thought. when we got back to the sands I cancled the exchange.  Again this is just my opinion and my wifes.. and my kids and my familys


----------



## zcrider (Mar 13, 2010)

*differences*

JBuzzy11,
  Can you please tell me the differences that made your family not want to stay at the Westin Lagunamar?  I have been looking at both for early 2011.  I have decided on the Royals in my II ongoing search b/c I liked how they are self contained and have shuttles to the other resorts.  In fairness I did see that the public bus stops right in front of the Westin for transportation, but still the shuttle and other resorts to use sounded better.  
  I am a little nervous about the decore inside the Royals being too dated looking........my husband has gotten a bit spoiled in his business travels and I am worried he will not like what I picked, but I am sticking to trying out the Royals since I have never tried them.  We love westin and Marriotts.  And I think we will love the Royals too for a different reason.
  So I am curious what was it about the Westin that made your family want to cancel your reservation?  The rooms?  The beach? The grounds? Too far away from stuff????  Please explain.
  Also for all you Royal lovers that go all the time.......which one do I want to request?  I have so far picked The Royal Caribbean b/c it is in the middle of the three together and I figured this would be the easiest location to try out all the other Royals from.  Plus I hear the balcony is big there.......but nobody on this thread has mentioned that one yet, is it not as good???
  Please all that can compare..........tell us your favorite Royal resort and why.
Thanks!


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Mar 13, 2010)

To be honest we didnt look at the rooms and they do look nice from pictures and video I have seen and the LaIsla mall is directly across the street. For a new resort when we walked up from the water my wife said the paint on the building looked dingy and it did, the pool water was slightly cloudy, there was no tile outside on the walkways, it was all cement and it was faded and this didnt give it a nice look. my 7 year old went in the slide pool and I looked at the slide and there was paint chips missing all over it. there were people setup selling things by the pool, Shirts and stuff and people getting there hair in braids. as we walked past they all tried to push there stuff like a flea market. I also didnt see any waiters around the pool. My wife asked me if this place was being remodeled or is it new?  This is just the experience I had in about 1 hours time but it was enough to make me change my mind. I never stayed there so im sure others can help you out more but I didnt feel that it was a Gold crown or whatever II calls it. If you stay at the Caribbean, Islander or Sands you or your husband will not be sorry one bit. Funny you should mention you were looking for early 2011, be sure to check the getaways on II, 3 weeks ago I saw a Jan 15th 2 bedroom at the Caribbean for $830!!  I couldnt get my Credit card out fast enough!!


----------



## M&M (Mar 13, 2010)

*zcrider*

I can't answer for jbuzzy as to the reason he chose not to go to the Westin lagunamar. I can however give answers to some of your questions.

Westin is not too far away from stuff. It is right across the street from Plaza La Isla. 
And yes, the bus stops in front of it (but it also stops in front of the Royals)
As far as the balconeys go, the Tri-Royals and Royal Sands all have large Terraces (the Royal Mayan being just a bit smaller).
We've stayed in the Royal Mayan, Caribbean and Sands. While I like the Tri-Royals being all connected, i like the location of the Royal Sands better.
Also being the newest Royal in Cancun, I would choose the Royal Sands if you wanted the most updated resort. You could look at the Royal Resorts website and show your husband the pics to see what he thought.
Of course, with that being said, if you want the newest, most upscale resort, the Royal Haciendas are great (of course they're in Playa del Carmen, not Cancun)


----------



## pjrose (Mar 13, 2010)

zcrider said:


> JBuzzy11,
> . . . .
> I am a little nervous about the decore inside the Royals being too dated looking........my husband has gotten a bit spoiled in his business travels and I am worried he will not like what I picked, but I am sticking to trying out the Royals since I have never tried them.  . . . .
> Also for all you Royal lovers that go all the time.......which one do I want to request?  I have so far picked The Royal Caribbean b/c it is in the middle of the three together and I figured this would be the easiest location to try out all the other Royals from.  Plus I hear the balcony is big there.......but nobody on this thread has mentioned that one yet, is it not as good???
> ...



I don't know that I'd say "dated" about the decor, because to me "dated" means old and worn out and dingy - instead, it's casual as opposed to opulent.  Pleasant but not fancy.  But definitely not worn out or dingy or faded.  Formica vs solid surface vs granite.  Bathtub vs jacuzzi.  As you move from the Mayan to the Caribbean to the Islander to the Sands to the Haciendas, each of these is a step more updated.   

The best thing to do is look at the photos on royalresorts.com.  Just choose the Cancun resorts on the left, then each specific resort, and look at all the photos.  

As far as which one to request, they all have the same basic design - a bedroom on each side (one king, one with two doubles), each with its own dressing area, walk-in closet, and bath, with living room / dining area kitchen in the middle, with 2 twin Murphy beds.  All sleep six if you get the full two bedroom unit; four in the master suite side, two in the lockoff "hotel room" side.  

All have a large terrace with a breakfast/dining table for four, and also two chairs just for relaxing.  All but the Mayan also have a small "romeo and juliet" balcony off the second bedroom (At the Mayan, the two bedrooms share the one large terrace.)  

With some exceptions at the Mayan, all villas have an ocean view or are ocean front.  The exceptions at the Mayan include one building that faces backwards so it's more of a lagoon view (nice sunsets), though the lowest units are also going to have a parking lot view.  There is also a building with a "garden view" - it's situated behind one of the oceanfront buildings, with landscaping between the two.  All of this can be clarified by looking at maps and unit layouts on royalresorts.com

Some of us prefer the Tri-Royals - pretty much any of them - because there are many more choices in terms of on-site pools and restaurants, and we like the landscaping and friendly "family" feel.  I don't think it matters which one you actually get in an exchange, because you can easily wander among the three and use whatever facilities you want.  Others prefer the Sands which has a somewhat younger and perhaps hipper feel, some of us don't like it as much because it seems more sterile, more of a "hotel" feel.  However it is a lovely resort, and has a definite plus of a Spa onsite and is next door to a mall.  

The Haciendas have a lot of upgrades - jacuzzi on the terrace of the suite side, nicer kitchen counters and appliances, slightly bigger square foot area, upgraded bathrooms, larger balcony and mini-kitchen on the "room" side.  The landscaping at the Haciendas is lovely, though there's a lot of tiled area outside and it seems to me that it's hotter there than at the others.  The Haciendas has some large outdoor hot tubs and hammock areas.  Playa del Carmen is a bit less "touristy" than Cancun, with lovely shops and restaurants.  

The water is surfier at any of the resorts along the same strip as the Sands and Tris; flat at The Royal Cancun (formerly know as VCI and Club Internaçional) and at the Haciendas.  

So.....how to choose......first decide if you want Cancun or Playa del Carmen.  If Cancun, then decide on Sands vs Tris.  If you decide on the Tris, don't worry about which to request (unless you want to avoid the non-ocean-view buildings at the Mayan).  My personal preference is the Royal Caribbean because of its central location, however no matter which Tri we've slept at, we still use all the pools and restaurants, and generally go over to the Sands and Haciendas at least once.

There really are no bad choices.


----------



## JanT (Mar 13, 2010)

zcrider,

I agree that the Sands does not look dated in terms of interior.  Everything is nice but there are those few small differences that make it less opulent.  I don't think your husband will be disappointed.  It's very nice.  But, be aware that all 3 TVs are 19", there is no jacuzzi tub, no dual vanity sink in the master suite, and formica kitchen countertops.  Those are the things that jumped out at me immediately but I certainly didn't let it ruin my vacation nor would it.  I completely understand Royal's owners pleasure with their resort.  

It's very nice there and I don't think you will be sorry if you go there.  Lots and lots of plusses, and I certainly am glad we went.  It satisfied our  curiousity about Cancun and the Royals, and also we determined that even Mexico is too cold for us in the winter.  Even though it was close to 80 degrees most days, it was overcast which made it cooler than we would have liked.  It was down close to 70 degrees on one day with a mean wind blowing.  We have often talked about wintering in Mexico but I think we decided against that.  Looks more and more like Aruba will be our second homeland.

Anyway, go to the Sands and see what you think.  If you are like the majority of people I think you will really enjoy it!


----------



## zcrider (Mar 14, 2010)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the info and the royalresorts.com website was VERY helpful!!!
I liked the pool and location of the Caibbean the best, but the rooms and activities at the Islander and Haciendas better.  I just don't know if I really want to go out of Cancun to the Haciendas or not???  It does seem the best of both worlds, just wanted the convience of the tri's in cancun is all.  So much to think about now.  But that is a good problem as I think I can't go wrong with any of them.  

I just want to clarify one thing........where is the beach the best for snorkeling?  I don't really want surf waves.........would much prefer nice calm water and clean sand. 

 Thanks everyone!


----------



## patty5ia (Mar 14, 2010)

We just spent two weeks at the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya and then a week at the Royal Haciendas.  We much preferred Grand Mayan, even though the beach wasn't as accessible.  The Royal Hacienda is like a resort any place else, not much Mexican influence.  The place was small without the beautiful garden surroundings we have experienced in other Mexican resorts.  And there were few restaurants, nothing special except for the one that just opened, Los Moreles.  I, too, wonder about the Royals' reviews.  I have been to many resorts and timeshares in Mexico and the Royals are middle of the road as far as service and ambience and environment.  In fact, at Royal Haciendas I felt like I had a sign on me that said "I am not a member, don't acknowledge me."  That was just our experience - but usually we have no trouble making friends at any resort we visit.  We find the service at Mexican resorts to be of high quality almost everywhere you go.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 14, 2010)

zcrider said:


> I appreciate the info and the royalresorts.com website was VERY helpful!!!
> I liked the pool and location of the Caibbean the best, but the rooms and activities at the Islander and Haciendas better.  I just don't know if I really want to go out of Cancun to the Haciendas or not???  It does seem the best of both worlds, just wanted the convience of the tri's in cancun is all.  So much to think about now.  But that is a good problem as I think I can't go wrong with any of them.
> 
> I just want to clarify one thing........where is the beach the best for snorkeling?  I don't really want surf waves.........would much prefer nice calm water and clean sand.



Don't worry about Caribbean vs Islander - the activities are shared by all of the Tri-Royals, and the walk from the villa to whatever pool area you want, or to the beach, is not too long.   If you are looking for an II exchange into a specific week, you'll need to put in three requests anyway, so just put in each of the three Tris (if that's where you want to be).  The villa layout is nearly identical in all of them; differences are primarily in the decorating.  

As far as snorkeling, the Haciendas has snorkeling right off the beach, but I don't think it's anything to rave about. There's a public beach called Akumal not too far away that has better snorkeling.  You'd need to rent a car or van to get there.


----------



## BryanC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Royal Timeshare vs. direct rental*

These Royal Resorts are very highly rated. What I am trying to figure is the economics of these particular timeshares. There is a specific timeshare week for sale for $12,000. The MF are $892 a year. But I can rent the same type of two bedroom lockout for about $1500 for the same week including taxes. That is from the Royal website. So after paying the MF for the year, I would save about $600 by owning instead of renting. But I would have paid $12,000 to do that. I realize the rates to rent may go up, but the MF will probably go up too. Am I missing something?


----------



## pjrose (Mar 15, 2010)

BryanC said:


> These Royal Resorts are very highly rated. What I am trying to figure is the economics of these particular timeshares. There is a specific timeshare week for sale for $12,000. The MF are $892 a year. But I can rent the same type of two bedroom lockout for about $1500 for the same week including taxes. That is from the Royal website. So after paying the MF for the year, I would save about $600 by owning instead of renting. But I would have paid $12,000 to do that. I realize the rates to rent may go up, but the MF will probably go up too. Am I missing something?



Renting through owners may be less expensive than through the resort's website; look at rates on TUG, omcancun.com, and redweek.com.

Which resort?  If it's the Haciendas, 12K could be a good price.  Sands, maybe.  Mayan, Caribbean, and Islander, probably too high.

Some factors to consider are:

If you own the unit, you know exactly where you will be for exactly which week, which may or may not be important to you
At the end of the contract (date depends on which resort) the resort is sold to the highest bidder and proceeds (after legal, taxes, etc) split among the owners.  Since you would be buying at resale, you'd be getting a full share at a discount, and have a decent chance of getting much of, maybe all of, maybe even more than your purchase price back.


----------



## Ellis2ca (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: The Royal Cancun (formerly VCI...)*



pjrose said:


> The water is surfier at any of the resorts along the same strip as the Sands and Tris; flat at The Royal Cancun (formerly know as VCI and Club Internaçional) and at the Haciendas.



What?!!!   They changed the NAME of Vacation Clubs?!!  When did they do that?  And why didn't anybody bother to TELL me this?   

WHAT A BAD NAME they chose... "The Royal Can Cun"  Ugh!  It is going to take me a while to get used to it... and I don't like it right now.

But... I did it again: I PREDICTED they would change the NAME, in a post here on TUG... about four years ago, when they were still selling us the renewals ... 

IT TOOK THEM A LONG TIME to catch up with me!

But of course, I thought they would have better RESPECT for tradition: "The Royal Vacation Clubs"...   That would have been a PERFECT name.

That makes HOW MANY DIFFERENT hotels in Can Cun (not Royal Resorts) now called "The Royal"???

Excuse me if I still refer to it as "Vacation Clubs" or "V.C.I."...

I LIKE that it is finally "The Royal... something..."   I just hate that they didn't keep the old name too.  What lack of imagination... What lack of good taste... What lack of RESPECT for us OLD PEOPLE.

- Ellis


----------



## BryanC (Mar 15, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Renting through owners may be less expensive than through the resort's website; look at rates on TUG, omcancun.com, and redweek.com.
> 
> Which resort?  If it's the Haciendas, 12K could be a good price.  Sands, maybe.  Mayan, Caribbean, and Islander, probably too high.
> 
> ...



Ok, the resale makes a lot more sense to me. I thought, when the contract ran out, that ownership just reverted to the resort. I didn't realize that at the end of the contract the resort was sold and the money split amongst the owners. That seems more sensible to me now. Is that how the timeshares in Mexico all work?


----------



## pjrose (Mar 15, 2010)

BryanC said:


> Ok, the resale makes a lot more sense to me. I thought, when the contract ran out, that ownership just reverted to the resort. I didn't realize that at the end of the contract the resort was sold and the money split amongst the owners. That seems more sensible to me now. Is that how the timeshares in Mexico all work?



As far as I know, that is true only of The Royal Resorts.  

One more point about owning - you're more likely to actually take the vacation each year.  If we didn't have our timeshares waiting for us to show up, we likely would not bother to look for somewhere to go, arrange for a rental, etc.


----------



## BryanC (Mar 15, 2010)

pjrose said:


> As far as I know, that is true only of The Royal Resorts.
> 
> One more point about owning - you're more likely to actually take the vacation each year.  If we didn't have our timeshares waiting for us to show up, we likely would not bother to look for somewhere to go, arrange for a rental, etc.



We are planning on trying it next year. I will try to look for a rental on this site, but we can just as easily rent from the resort. I haven't decided which of the Royal resorts to try, but I think that will be our choice. And vacation is never a bother for me. The problem tends to be getting me to go back to work after.


----------



## rwpeterson (Mar 15, 2010)

johnsontrio said:


> -my husband loves the staff in the dive shop



AMEN!!  Solo Buceo is great.  You couldn't ask for a better dive outfit.  Our teenagers completed their open water certification there.  Reasonable prices, professional and very friendly.

After staying at the Royal Sands and the Royal Mayan, we recently purchased a Royal Sands unit (resale) and we can't wait to go back every year.  To us, the Royal Resorts are the perfect destination.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Mar 15, 2010)

A few posts up I noticed someone say that there was only 19" TVs in the units, When I was at the Sands Feb 28th we like to go to the Caribbean and Islander pool and I saw a whole cart of flat screen TVs in the boxes at the Caribbean down by the ceramics so I hope they are starting to change them out, there was ALOT of them. Maybe an owner would know better?


----------



## M&M (Mar 15, 2010)

*They are in the process of upgrading*



jbuzzy11 said:


> A few posts up I noticed someone say that there was only 19" TVs in the units, When I was at the Sands Feb 28th we like to go to the Caribbean and Islander pool and I saw a whole cart of flat screen TVs in the boxes at the Caribbean down by the ceramics so I hope they are starting to change them out, there was ALOT of them. Maybe an owner would know better?



According to the last annual report they are upgrading to 37" in the living room and I think 32" in the MB (I can't recall about the lock off). I believe they are doing it in three phases at the Sands.  Also, they need to change out the middle section of the wall unit to fit the bigger TVs.


----------



## jasm (Mar 15, 2010)

gailio - I book ahead because some of the more popular places can be sold out by the time we arrive for the busy x-mas/new year's weeks.

Our favourites for book ahead are:

Puerto Madero
Harry's
Thai Lounge
Elephanta (Indian at La Isla, next to Thai Lounge)


To those who addressed the concern about "dated" rooms....I agree...it's the wrong word and conjers up the wrong feeling.  The spaces are bright, large, and the furniture is what I call "island" casual. The colours are easy on the eyes..never garish.  The furniture is in clean, excellent condition, and if something isn't, (eg. a prior occupant had left a bedroom chair out in the balcony in the rain - and it smelled musty),  one call and they will replace the item.  The rooms never smell musty, are never dingy.  Best of all, every room..both bedrooms and the main living/dining area have floor to ceiling, wall to wall windows overlooking the pools and ocean. Basically, the entire balcony side of the villa is a wall of glass.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 15, 2010)

jasm said:


> The furniture is in clean, excellent condition, and if something isn't, (eg. a prior occupant had left a bedroom chair out in the balcony in the rain - and it smelled musty),  one call and they will replace the item.  The rooms never smell musty, are never dingy.



Two examples:

One year when we arrived there were blood stains  on the couch cushions and area rug.  We pointed them out to the maid who was working on the next door villa, assuming she would use some kind of upholstery cleaner.  Instead, within minutes the housekeeping supervisor was there to inspect; she got on her radio, and within a few more minutes a set of upholstery fabric - either brand new or freshly cleaned, because it was sealed in plastic - was delivered.  The offending fabric was unzipped and removed, the new upholstery installed, the throw pillows replaced, the rug removed and replaced with one rolled up and sealed in plastic.  

A different year we had advised them that we were going to arrive a few days late for an II exchange.  When we arrived we were sent to a ground-floor oceanfront unit.  As we reached the villa a crew of maintenance and housekeeping staff were just putting the final touches on replacing covers on all the vents and removing some dehumidifiers; apparently there had been a moisture issue, and they had obviously used the days with no occupancy to fix it.  (They warn against leaving the outside doors open, to not let the humid air inside.)  It was great.

Perhaps maintenance and housekeeping like this is standard for other resorts, but I don't know.  I do know I've stayed in plenty of five-star resorts stateside where neither cleanliness nor maintenance was nowhere near like they are at these resorts!


----------



## Mike&Nancy (Mar 16, 2010)

Ellis
Not to worry yet! I'm currently at the Royal Sands, drove past VCI yesterday, they still have "Vacation Club International" painted on the front wall by the road. Not faded either,place looks a nice as ever.

Mike


----------



## X-ring (Mar 16, 2010)

M&M said:


> According to the last annual report they are upgrading to 37" in the living room and I think 32" in the MB (I can't recall about the lock off). I believe they are doing it in three phases at the Sands.  Also, they need to change out the middle section of the wall unit to fit the bigger TVs.



When we were at our Royal Mayan unit in February both the master bedroom and lockoff had been upgraded to the bigger flat screen tvs. 

The TV in the living room had not changed, due no doubt to the limitations of the current wall unit.  Still that didn't prevent us from being glued to it and enjoying the Olympics!


----------



## travelplanner70 (Mar 16, 2010)

On our last trip to the Royal Sands (2 years ago) our unit smelled very musty to the point that, when I got home, I had to rewash all our clothes and sanitize our suitcases.  I know I should have called so they could correct it.  But, I was too busy sitting out at the pool.    I will be returning soon.  If the unit smells, I will call this time, though.


----------



## jasm (Mar 16, 2010)

Always call housekeeping for any kind of maintenance...if the room is musty because perhaps the prior occupants left the doors open in damp weather, etc., the resort has a number of different ways to efficiently remedy the situation.


----------



## ilene13 (May 23, 2010)

*Marriott vs Royals*

As owners at Royal Sands(2 wks) and Haciendas(1 wk) and at Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club (3 platinum wks) and Marriott's Surfwatch (1 platinum wk) we have different feelings about each resort.  I do not think Marriott is better than the Royals.  I must say that the Royal Resorts have it hands down over the Marriott's for overall cleanliness.  We were founding owners at Marriott's Grande Ocean.  In 1990 there was daily maid service.  About 5 yrs down the road it was eliminated.  We sold our unit in 2005.  By then Marriott was only managing it and the grounds were NOT pristine.  
 We go annually to Aruba during Christmas and New Years.  This will be our 26th yr in Aruba at that time period.  We know many people there from our Hyatt days and the demographics are that most owners who go then are repeaters.  It is wonderful but I am up at 5 AM to get a palapa on the beach---it becomes a social experience. We spend hours with friends on the beach and at meals.  We go to the Sands wks 14 and 15 annually.  We recognize other folk--but we don't hang out with them.  My time at the Sands is much more restful.
  We own at Surfwatch for the golf and the Haciendas is just a nice restful resort.
   For the person who said Cabo seemed more Mexican than Cancun.  I beg to differ--my husband and I lived in Guadalajara for 3 years--he was a medical student.  We love the real Mexico.  We went to Cabo 4 years ago and we felt like we were in California.  They did not use pesos and we could not find any "good" Mexican food.  In fact after our trip there we made the decision to change our "even" years at the Haciendas to annually.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll be at the Sands next week :whoopie: and it will be my first time in Mexico. My question is... can i use Pesos to buy all my food in the area (Wall-Mart, bar and restaurants at the Sands or in the area?) If i drink some cerveza at the pool bar... will they charge me in US or in Pesos?

Thanks!


----------



## ada903 (Jun 25, 2010)

All purchases at Royal Resorts are charged on your room using your room key card. You then pay at checkout. If using a credit card to pay at checkout the best is Capital One because they have no international fees. The front desk has the best exchange rate, and you can use both pesos and dollars outside the resort.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jun 25, 2010)

There is no Capital one bank in Canada so i would prefer to pay in Pesos at the check out. I guess if pesos are accepted outside the Royals i might then be able to pay them with pesos!  Thanks!


----------



## pjrose (Jun 25, 2010)

ada903 said:


> All purchases at Royal Resorts are charged on your room using your room key card. You then pay at checkout. If using a credit card to pay at checkout the best is Capital One because they have no international fees. The front desk has the best exchange rate, and you can use both pesos and dollars outside the resort.



I'm pretty sure that they do not accept American Express - MasterCard and Visa only.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes that is true no amex


----------



## M&M (Jun 25, 2010)

jesuis1837 said:


> There is no Capital one bank in Canada so i would prefer to pay in Pesos at the check out. I guess if pesos are accepted outside the Royals i might then be able to pay them with pesos!  Thanks!



I'm leaving this message from the Royal Sands right now, and looking forward to another week. Hopefully the weather will cooperate.
Anyway, to the OP, yes you can pay in pesos at checkout at the Sands and everywhere off resort will take Pesos. The question becomes, where do you exchange your money. Right now, the Royal Resorts are giving 12.00 pesos per American Dollar ( Canadian rate is currently11.50 ). This is better than any of the listed rates we've seen in the Hotel Zone ( we've seen11.70 per American Dollar at a few Cambios). 
If you can get better rates than these you might consider exchanging your money before coming down. If not, you can just exchange at the Resort.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow M&M thanks so much!!!!!:whoopie:  I tried to exchange pesos but my bank was closed today...    Will have to check monday.  Heard the weather wasnt great?    Hope you'll get some sunshine and i'll get some too when i'll check in on July 3rd!  Any tips for me?  Never been there and now my party wont come so i'll be all alone in a 2 bedroom villas!!! :ignore: :hysterical:    I'll feel like a king!!!   Anyway.. i wont complain about lack of space!!!! :rofl: I've done my online shopping with the food so i hope they'll do it fine!

thanks again for the info and the current pesos exchange!


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jun 26, 2010)

BTW...  is there soap bar, shampoo and  soap dishes in the room? coffe filter?...

Hope you wont get that tropical storm too hard...


----------



## pjrose (Jun 26, 2010)

Soap bars are provided in the bathrooms in the villas.  No shampoo or other toiletries.  
The kitchens have salt and pepper, coffee filters, and dishwasher soap and handi-wipes.
No sponge or handwashing dish detergent.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks! Will prepare my luggage soon!


----------

